# Apache22 {PROFTPD} Useradd with Chroot



## Sisler_Ohan (Nov 30, 2011)

I installed a jail on my host system. In this jail apache22 is running with php5 and proftpd. How can I add users for a domain with chroot?

e.g

/usr/local/www/data/mysite.com

I tried with *adduser* and the home directory in /usr/local/www/data/mysite.com but it doesn't work.


----------



## Sisler_Ohan (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, it works actually. Now I got a last problem. If I created a user and logged in into, I am in the home directory. e.g /home/user and I can see the bash_logout files etc.

But I want to disable that, the user only have to end up in his ftp directory eg /usr/local/www/data/?


----------

